# a day smoking



## ron herbowy (Jan 28, 2008)

Just a few Q-vue


----------



## cman95 (Jan 28, 2008)

Looking good there Ron.


----------



## kookie (Jan 28, 2008)

Looks good. Nice setup.

Kookie


----------



## richoso1 (Jan 28, 2008)

Looks like a fun and peaceful day to me!


----------



## cowgirl (Jan 28, 2008)

Great set up Ron!


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Jan 29, 2008)

Good lookin' smoke.... and love the smoker assortment!


----------



## habaneroman (Jan 31, 2008)

very nice!!  Looks like you can handle a ton of food with that set up!


----------



## travcoman45 (Jan 31, 2008)

So when's dinner?  I'll bring the refreshments!


----------



## minn.bill (Jan 31, 2008)

looks good enough to eat


----------



## charles1056 (Feb 1, 2008)

Looking good Ron.  That's what I call a relaxing day.


----------

